# empty 150 gal...



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about 2 fish in particular... saddled bichirs and axolotls... my 10 gal is coming along nicely, but when my goldfish get too large, i want to move them to this 150 gal... ANY reccomendations on fish, at all? compatability experience? tips on cycling this beast?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok...its not a very good idea to put the goldfish in the 150 gallon becuz you will be limited to the fish you can stock it with

srry...but i dont have any experience with a large tank like that


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

You really shouldn't keep anything with goldfish, except more goldfish. They are too slimey and filthy. Personaly, I hate keeping goldfish, they are the nastiest fish to clean up after. They serve better as fish food.*#666 and it would be a shame to not use that sweet 150g tank for somthing more exotic. 

As for cycling the 150g, you do it the same way you would any other tank. It'll just take longer.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I would think the primary limitation would be the temperature. At least up here about the only thing non tropical in any of the stores is gold fish. I don't know about where you live but if they have a non tropical fish that you like it would be worth investigating, I doubt that a small number of gold fish would make a 150 gallon tank inhospitable to other fish.


----------

